# Oh man......Oberon sent me the wrong case!



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Ordered the Van Gogh Sky, and Got Celtic Hounds.

So, it seems my gift to myself will be delayed by a few weeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder who is hoping for their Celtic Hounds for Christmas and isn't going to get it...

Hoping for fast corrections for both of you!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

On the other hand, the Celtic Hounds (in Wine) is spectacular.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> On the other hand, the Celtic Hounds (in Wine) is spectacular.


x2 very much agree!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that.  Maybe someone else on KB will have the other wrong one and you can switch.  Was it the right color at least?

Were you able to reach Oberon before they closed for the holiday?  I hope this gets resolved soon for you.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder who is hoping for their Celtic Hounds for Christmas and isn't going to get it...


OK folks.....keep this in mind if you accidentally got the Van Gogh Sky.   

Merry Xmas!


----------

